# Dental Preparedness



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's a great article/checklist by "Mom With a Prep", really worth reading:

Forgetting Something in Your Kit? Dental Preparedness for Emergencies - Mom with a PREP

If you'd like to add other items, please feel free!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

No sugar after SHTF if you still want all your teeth!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't have any sugar in my preps, we simply never use it, for baking included.. I do have many litres of fresh, raw honey


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have often encouraged folks to add analgesics such as orejel, or other oral analgesics to their BOB's to help with dental issues...nothing makes you more miserable than not being able to even eat without pain. Pack wax or crayons in your bags to temporarily fill fillings that may come out...I have one now that fell out a week ago. Also don't forget fever blisters and the like and add some Campho phenique to your kits... also some Hydrocotizone to stop itching. 

There is alot to be said about simple comforts and dental care.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

A paste made of baking soda will help dry out canker sores.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

One of my initial preps was 100 tooth brushes and 50 tubes of tooth paste. Got it all for 10 bucks all new and sealed of course. Thought if we dont have spam we sure wont have toothe paste. A year ago i would of totally over looked that. Now im always on the watch for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Im getting a total smile make over next month. Always put my money into my kids dental. Time to fix mine. Cant wait! I have always had weak enamel and never got braces due to family being poor when i was growing up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I got back from the dentist's office an hour ago.

Ugh. The woman who cleans my teeth is very, very thorough, but DAD GUM does she give me a real rooting around doing it. I feel rode hard and put away wet, and not in a good way.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I got back from the dentist's office an hour ago.
> 
> Ugh. The woman who cleans my teeth is very, very thorough, but DAD GUM does she give me a real rooting around doing it. I feel rode hard and put away wet, and not in a good way.


Drink something warm. That always helped me. A Hot Toddy perhaps?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Drink something warm. That always helped me. A Hot Toddy perhaps?


Not really sure a Toddy is what I need with six more hours of work tonight... but I can do a nice cup of tea...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is a cheap dental prep to make your own fillings. Obviously it isn't as good as commercial stuff but for under 30 dollars you can get enough material to last a lifetime.

Get some clove oil, aka eugenol. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002N...200_QL40&qid=1414593520&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1

Get some zinc oxide powder.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003IGOL8U?pc_redir=1414354012&robot_redir=1

Mix 2 drops of oil to a little powder to make a paste. Roll it into a ball and press it into the area where the filling fell out. Make sure to clean the cavity out, especially around the edges before application. After it's in scrape out any excess so the person can close their mouth normally. The mixture will harden, relieving pain at the same time.

It will have to be reapplied now and again but you have plenty to work with. In long term shtf this could be very valuable. Especially once the commercial fillers are no longer available/used up.

The oil of cloves can also be used by itself to relieve toothaches.


----------

